# Question about the possible 300 weekly package



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

The state money in ca is running out at the end of the month. Do we get that money renewed too?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I don’t know if there is another extension after the end of the year as of right now, we may be screwed if they don’t pass another stimulus package. With all the lockdowns they need to extend it without federal involvement. They want people to stay home then pay them, if not they have to work. I would plan on it running out at the end of the year, I think they’ll figure something out but don’t hold your breath


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't know how much can be done without the federal government involved. Here, the only thing the state did was pay out the normal six months of unemployment to W-2 employees and then our Governor issued a $375 stimulus to certain unemployment claimants. So very few people got the stimulus. nothing's really been done here on the state level. Yet he's quick to impose an 8 p.m. curfew and sign an order forbidding the citizens to congregate with anyone outside of their household. The restaurants and bars actually only had two outbreaks within the industry. yet they keep getting hit over and over and over. The stimulus package does nothing to help them either. I feel so bad for them


----------



## Emilee (Aug 16, 2020)

Worry not. Congress will pass a stimulus bill that includes unemployment extensions. 

There are only two weeks of PUA left. Congress knows this, and that's why we are hearing stimulus chatter in the news. They are also running up against their holiday break, which begins for the House on the 10th and the Senate on the 18th. 

Projection: An agreement is reached to provide a federal $300 weekly boost, and make it retroactive to the previous expiration. In other words, I expect that many PUA recipients will receive a nice lump-sum before Christmas. 

I also expect PUA to be extended at least until May 2021.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Please stop encouraging this victim not able to work mentality. It sucks that my homestate shares a border with communist California. Your state has become a succubus to our nation. Get rid of your loser politicians an then maybe you can return too some semblance of self sufficiency. Stop making our goverances your GOD. God created us too work an take care of ourselves and our own.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Please stop encouraging this victim not able to work mentality. It sucks that my homestate shares a border with communist California. Your state has become a succubus to our nation. Get rid of your loser politicians an then maybe you can return too some semblance of self sufficiency. Stop making our goverances your GOD. God created us too work an take care of ourselves and our own.


Easier said then done, there is a recall trying to be done but it's just not working. Also wtf, who are you to say anything, your state flipped to the commie side too. People aren't working because they started a new lockdown, kinda hard to work when they won't let you


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> they started a new lockdown, kinda hard to work when they won't let you


Last I heard we were deemed essential. I'm not sure if that goes for every state but I haven't heard of a state considering us non-essential


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Last I heard we were deemed essential. I'm not sure if that goes for every state but I haven't heard of a state considering us non-essential


We were considered essential in my state, but with everyone else staying home, there wasn't much point to driving. I just took the PUA for 4 months.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Im a 3rd gen Arizonian an have personally lived seeing Californians invade our state. CA's way of governance is all about nanny crybaby take care of me Im a poor minority BS crap. We are not blue YET but will probably turn eventually due too the CA virus. AZ turning blue is a HOAX.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Please stop encouraging this victim not able to work mentality. It sucks that my homestate shares a border with communist California. Your state has become a succubus to our nation. Get rid of your loser politicians an then maybe you can return too some semblance of self sufficiency. Stop making our goverances your GOD. God created us too work an take care of ourselves and our own.


I care more about my life and others life than to just work to work. By the way, my relative died from covid 19.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

You are guaranteed to get Covid -19 if you continue to do rideshare for employment . That is if you didn’t already get it. Most everyone I know got sick in Dec 2019. 

My main skill is a professional musician . I can not get back to work until we reopen and have concerts . Therefore I feel somewhat entitled to some money . The state is keeping me from performing my occupation . All for a virus I already beat . 99.9 survival rate ! Time to reopen or pay up !


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> I care more about my life and others life than to just work to work. By the way, my relative died from covid 19.


Im sorry too hear about your relative.

Shutting down whole cities is KILLING a lot more people in the long run way more than this virus that has been around for 50+ years. We cannot shut down, it is not good for us as a country. We must walk thru this PLANDEMIC in a sane rational way without destroying peoples lives. If I get covid an die I hope no one talks about me in order to instill fear on others. I am not that important.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Wow, Soldering, you are the second to earn an ignore member here in 8 months, not sure if it's Sunday cocktails, a concussion or just mocking a donkey but if you have insurance seek some mental health.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Do we get that money renewed too?


right this moment if you are in 'extended' time right now, then when your amount goes to zero, that is it.

Can congress (and dear leader President) get something cooking and passed before jan 20th? Maybe. Might want to go to Plan B, just in case.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

In Colorado, people on state UI started running out of their benefits November 28th. I'm Pua and today is my last day to claim benefits. This is just barely getting started. We might be at the height of the pandemic but financially we haven't seen nothing yet. wait till January. By then most of the people getting benefits will cut off. Honestly we are all adults. By now, we all know enough information to be able to make decisions for ourselves . Everyone needs to do what's best for them and their family because the government doesn't give a shit about anyone but themselves . Everyone's situation is different. Therefore priorities are different. Consequences on both ends of the spectrum can be catastrophic. No one should be judging anyone for their choice in handling the matter. However the government shutting us down and literally destroying the lives of people all while the Bozos in DC go on vacation every two months and argue about whether funding for animals to be included in the stimulus is absolutely unacceptable and disgusting. Both side should be ashamed of themselves. This country has completely failed every single person who calls the US home


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

At first, The 908 billion bipartisan bill has the best hope of getting passed compared to any previous bills they had implemented but just yesterday the President joker said he doesnt care and didnt think the economy needed additional stimulus boost.. The joker lost the election and he intended to screw the economy even more.

not working at all is bad considering you dont know when they will pass the stimulus. and the terms on the bill will change by the day--before they proposed it with a stimulus check, now they removed that option.

it is better to work some and float by during these times.. at least cover the rent payment and if you need food assistance you can go to the food bank.

food delivery is better than rideshare imo.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> You are guaranteed to get Covid -19 if you continue to do rideshare for employment . That is if you didn't already get it. Most everyone I know got sick in Dec 2019.


I haven't got it yet. I've been back and driving about two months (in Florida) and just a little bit in April or so. About 15 rides per day on average. I'm wearing a n95 and always keep my driver's side window rolled down a bit. Before I take off my mask I roll down all windows and air out the car. I do this after each passenger leaves to help reduce the risk of it spreading from passenger to passenger.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> In Colorado, people on state UI started running out of their benefits November 28th. I'm Pua and today is my last day to claim benefits. This is just barely getting started. We might be at the height of the pandemic but financially we haven't seen nothing yet. wait till January. By then most of the people getting benefits will cut off. Honestly we are all adults. By now, we all know enough information to be able to make decisions for ourselves . Everyone needs to do what's best for them and their family because the government doesn't give a shit about anyone but themselves . Everyone's situation is different. Therefore priorities are different. Consequences on both ends of the spectrum can be catastrophic. No one should be judging anyone for their choice in handling the matter. However the government shutting us down and literally destroying the lives of people all while the Bozos in DC go on vacation every two months and argue about whether funding for animals to be included in the stimulus is absolutely unacceptable and disgusting. Both side should be ashamed of themselves. This country has completely failed every single person who calls the US home


Hey look you and I agree on something LOL shalester


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Hey look you and I agree on something LOL shalester


Shhhhh &#129323; Can't we just cherish the moment? Why you gotta go tag Humbug Halester ? &#129318;‍♀


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> right this moment if you are in 'extended' time right now, then when your amount goes to zero, that is it.
> 
> Can congress (and dear leader President) get something cooking and passed before jan 20th? Maybe. Might want to go to Plan B, just in case.


so are you saying we could get the 300 extra without the regular unemployment?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Please stop encouraging this victim not able to work mentality. It sucks that my homestate shares a border with communist California. Your state has become a succubus to our nation. Get rid of your loser politicians an then maybe you can return too some semblance of self sufficiency. Stop making our goverances your GOD. God created us too work an take care of ourselves and our own.


Your God brought this plague onto us...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Easier said then done, there is a recall trying to be done but it's just not working. Also wtf, who are you to say anything, your state flipped to the commie side too. People aren't working because they started a new lockdown, kinda hard to work when they won't let you


Communist Californian Infiltraitors



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Your God brought this plague onto us...


Because of Liberal States !


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Communist Californian Infiltraitors
> 
> 
> Because of Liberal States !


Yeah, they are everywhere out here, if I wasn't born and raised here then I would of left a long time ago. I so wanted to stop and slap the idiots holding a Bernie sign and call them communists but that's illegal and I don't hit woman, so tempting though


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Please stop encouraging this victim not able to work mentality. It sucks that my homestate shares a border with communist California. Your state has become a succubus to our nation. Get rid of your loser politicians an then maybe you can return too some semblance of self sufficiency. Stop making our goverances your GOD. God created us too work an take care of ourselves and our own.


I hear what you're saying and agree with most of it, but WTF happen to AZ?! The one thing it had going for it was John McCain. As soon as he died, the state turned to communism and fast! So before you start talking about voting differently and recalling elected officials, speak for yourself and do the same!!



touberornottouber said:


> I haven't got it yet. I've been back and driving about two months (in Florida) and just a little bit in April or so. About 15 rides per day on average. I'm wearing a n95 and always keep my driver's side window rolled down a bit. Before I take off my mask I roll down all windows and air out the car. I do this after each passenger leaves to help reduce the risk of it spreading from passenger to passenger.


Well good for you! You should be right behind Gov Cuomo on that Liberal/Commi of the year award!



Soldiering said:


> Please stop encouraging this victim not able to work mentality. It sucks that my homestate shares a border with communist California. Your state has become a succubus to our nation. Get rid of your loser politicians an then maybe you can return too some semblance of self sufficiency. Stop making our goverances your GOD. God created us too work an take care of ourselves and our own.


Also, not to mention I saw McCains crazy commi wife on TV telling everyone Trump hurt her feelings and to vote for dementia Joe! It was F'd what Trump said about McCain but never go against your party and vote for a commi socialist when their plan is to rid the country of Police and install social workers in its place. Its like that episode of Southpark when the director of Saving Private Ryan updated the movie with a Re Release and used walkie talkies instead of guns when the troops stormed the beaches of Normandie! That'll be social workers at a crime scene!!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> The state money in ca is running out at the end of the month. Do we get that money renewed too?


There is nothing in this new bill for Uber drivers. No PUA, no extension for those running out of claim benefits. No stimulus check. You get nothing. Had California not passed prop 22 sone drivers may have gotten more unemployment benefits.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Emilee said:


> Worry not. Congress will pass a stimulus bill that includes unemployment extensions.
> 
> There are only two weeks of PUA left. Congress knows this, and that's why we are hearing stimulus chatter in the news. They are also running up against their holiday break, which begins for the House on the 10th and the Senate on the 18th.
> 
> ...


 Would be nice! Here in Arizona DES has hired ID ME for verification. I waited 6 hours for a video call just to verify who I am. I wish they did this from the start. Would have stopped a lot of fraudulent a**holes trying to collect. AZ lost millions if not billions from fraud.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Galveston said:


> There is nothing in this new bill for Uber drivers. No PUA, no extension for those running out of claim benefits. No stimulus check. You get nothing. Had California not passed prop 22 sone drivers may have gotten more unemployment benefits.


There's another 18 more weeks of unemployment extension with an extra $300 a week in the bill and a PPP loan for those not on unemployment. Might want to read up on what's included in the bill. I'm in California as an Uber driver and getting PUA so I don't know what your doing wrong


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

NicFit said:


> There's another 18 more weeks of unemployment extension with an extra $300 a week in the bill and a PPP loan for those not on unemployment. Might want to read up on what's included in the bill. I'm in California as an Uber driver and getting PUA so I don't know what your doing wrong


There is no extension in that bill if you have exhausted PUA benefits.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/the...l-on-the-table.-heres-whats-inside-2020-12-02
[HEADING=1]"$300 weekly enhanced federal unemployment benefits[/HEADING]
Millions of Americans are still out of work, but regular unemployment benefits don't replace enough lost income to help the jobless stay afloat. This new proposal includes a $300 weekly supplement for unemployment benefits for an additional four months"

I'm pretty sure that in order to give that $300 a week that they will also include the rest of unemployment for the week also. Can't give you the $300 a week if no one can qualify. Everyone's unemployment ends at the end of this month, this is what they mean when they say they are extending it for four months, that it won't end and you'll have four more months of unemployment


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Galveston said:


> There is nothing in this new bill for Uber drivers. No PUA, no extension for those running out of claim benefits. No stimulus check. You get nothing. Had California not passed prop 22 sone drivers may have gotten more unemployment benefits.





Galveston said:


> There is no extension in that bill if you have exhausted PUA benefits.


"_The $300 enhanced unemployment proposal from the bipartisan senate group appears to be more like the $600 weekly payment from the CARES Act. Meaning it would go out to everyone who qualifies for a state unemployment program or Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA)-regardless of state benefit levels._" -Fortune-

https://fortune.com/2020/12/07/seco...tisan-unemployed-americans-pandemic-covid-19/
"_Under the bipartisan proposal, the $300 checks would be issued starting the week of Jan. 1. The program would run for 16 weeks, according to reporting by the Washington Post_."

In other words: No retroactive pay.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> so are you saying we could get the 300 extra without the regular unemployment?


no. State amount runs to zero that is it for state money right this second. The maybe $300 is paid for by the Federal gov cash coffers, not the state.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Erik M said:


> I hear what you're saying and agree with most of it, but WTF happen to AZ?! The one thing it had going for it was John McCain. As soon as he died, the state turned to communism and fast! So before you start talking about voting differently and recalling elected officials, speak for yourself and do the same!!
> 
> 
> Well good for you! You should be right behind Gov Cuomo on that Liberal/Commi of the year award!
> ...


Eh? I guess I'll add you to the ignore list and call troll.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "_The $300 enhanced unemployment proposal from the bipartisan senate group appears to be more like the $600 weekly payment from the CARES Act. Meaning it would go out to everyone who qualifies for a state unemployment program or Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA)-regardless of state benefit levels._" -Fortune-
> 
> https://fortune.com/2020/12/07/seco...tisan-unemployed-americans-pandemic-covid-19/
> "_Under the bipartisan proposal, the $300 checks would be issued starting the week of Jan. 1. The program would run for 16 weeks, according to reporting by the Washington Post_."
> ...


If your unemployment expired you are not on unemployment. You do not get enhanced payment. You get NOTHING


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> no. State amount runs to zero that is it for state money right this second. The maybe $300 is paid for by the Federal gov cash coffers, not the state.


is the state going to renew? Are we getting the 300?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> is the state going to renew?


if you are in the extended period, that is the last period as of this minute. Calif has said nothing about changing that. This $300 is vaperware as it doesn't exist yet.

think a ton of people's UI hits the end at the end of December. That is the track I'm on. Like 1.5 payments left and that is that.

check your portal for the details of your remaining payments.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> if you are in the extended period, that is the last period as of this minute. Calif has said nothing about changing that. This $300 is vaperware as it doesn't exist yet.
> 
> think a ton of people's UI hits the end at the end of December. That is the track I'm on. Like 1.5 payments left and that is that.
> 
> check your portal for the details of your remaining payments.


it says dec 31st. But I thought they were working on something.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Bernie to the rescue!










https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/07/business/stimulus-checks-bernie-sanders-covid-relief/index.html
https://news.yahoo.com/bernie-sanders-said-vote-against-052732865.html


Galveston said:


> If your unemployment expired you are not on unemployment. You do not get enhanced payment. You get NOTHING


The reason I won't be getting any unemployment is because I haven't been unemployed.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> Would be nice! Here in Arizona DES has hired ID ME for verification. I waited 6 hours for a video call just to verify who I am. I wish they did this from the start. Would have stopped a lot of fraudulent a**holes trying to collect. AZ lost millions if not billions from fraud.


Not sure what that had to do with the comment you were responding to but okay. And FYI Arizona did not lose out on anything the federal government is the one that lost out. Anything within the cares Act is federal not state


NicFit said:


> https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/the...l-on-the-table.-heres-whats-inside-2020-12-02
> [HEADING=1]"$300 weekly enhanced federal unemployment benefits[/HEADING]
> Millions of Americans are still out of work, but regular unemployment benefits don't replace enough lost income to help the jobless stay afloat. This new proposal includes a $300 weekly supplement for unemployment benefits for an additional four months"
> 
> I'm pretty sure that in order to give that $300 a week that they will also include the rest of unemployment for the week also. Can't give you the $300 a week if no one can qualify. Everyone's unemployment ends at the end of this month, this is what they mean when they say they are extending it for four months, that it won't end and you'll have four more months of unemployment


State Unemployment is completely different and the unemployment programs in the cares Act. While you guys were getting paid I think under state unemployment due to the employee classification ruling earlier this year, as of January 1st, you will no longer be considered an employee and therefore you'll will fall back under the cares act sector which is not mentioned in this unemployment quote you provided


DRider85 said:


> is the state going to renew? Are we getting the 300?


It's not up to the state. This is on a federal level. There's nothing for the state to renew


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> The state money in ca is running out at the end of the month. Do we get that money renewed too?


That's the plan.


Emilee said:


> Projection: An agreement is reached to provide a federal $300 weekly boost, and make it retroactive to the previous expiration. In other words, I expect that many PUA recipients will receive a nice lump-sum before Christmas.
> 
> I also expect PUA to be extended at least until May 2021.


Retroactive all the way back, is not looking good.
I believe they're talking March, not May.


DRider85 said:


> so are you saying we could get the 300 extra without the regular unemployment?


No stand alone $300. Only add on to UI/PUA.


25rides7daysaweek said:


> Your God brought this plague onto us...


Release the KRAKEN!!....oh wait.... that's something else.....


Galveston said:


> There is nothing in this new bill for Uber drivers.


*Self-employed and gig workers*

_The proposal would offer additional weeks of unemployment benefits for self-employed, gig and other workers who are traditionally ineligible for aid from their state, according to Cole Avery, the aide for Sen. Cassidy.

The CARES Act paid benefits to these workers though the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance program.

The CARES Act also gave 13 extra weeks of benefits to those who exhausted their allotment of state unemployment insurance (which lasts up to six months in most states).

The new framework would add further weeks of these payments, called Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation, according to Rachel Cohen, a spokeswoman for Sen. Mark Warner, D-Va., who is among the lawmakers spearheading the bill.

There were more than 13 million Americans receiving assistance through the PUA and PEUC programs as of mid-November, according to Labor Department figures issued Thursday.

Such workers, who account for two-thirds of all people receiving jobless benefits, would lose all aid the last weekend in December without congressional action.

"Adding the weeks is critical," said Andrew Stettner, a senior fellow at the Century Foundation and an unemployment expert. "Getting people through the winter with something is pretty vital."_


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "_Under the bipartisan proposal, the $300 checks would be issued starting the week of Jan. 1. The program would run for 16 weeks, according to reporting by the Washington Post_."
> 
> In other words: No retroactive pay.


I think you may be misinterpreting what is being said.
Jan 1 is the date payments start going out.
It's not the effective start date of the $300.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> think you may be misinterpreting what is being said.
> Jan 1 is the date payments start going out.
> It's not the effective start date of the $300


So the initial payment going out on January 1st would be a lump sum retro paid from when? When the $600 boost ran out or when the $300 lost wages assistant ran out? Then continuing with $300 a week boost for 16 weeks or would the retro pay count towards the 16 weeks?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I think you may be misinterpreting what is being said.
> Jan 1 is the date payments start going out.
> It's not the effective start date of the $300.


Fair point, I left out this quote from the _Washington Post_ story.

"_The group is expected to propose funding federal supplemental unemployment benefits at $300 per week for tens of millions of unemployed Americans. Under the current compromise, those benefits would not be retroactive to cover months in the fall when no federal unemployment supplement was being paid_."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2020/12/07/stimulus-government-funding-congress/
But this is all just talk for now, so maybe they will add retro pay later on.

_Sacramento Bee_ says Joe Manchin claims it will be retroactive to December 1, but who the f knows at this point?

https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/article247613945.html


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> So the initial payment going out on January 1st would be a lump sum retro paid from when?


Still being worked out, last I heard.


Daisey77 said:


> When the $600 boost ran out or when the $300 lost wages assistant ran out?


A few articles say Dec 1, while a few others say maybe Nov 1, or even Oct 1.
Still being negotiated.


Daisey77 said:


> Then continuing with $300 a week boost for 16 weeks or would the retro pay count towards the 16 weeks?


My understanding is, additional weeks of $300 (and UI/PUA) through March (12 weeks from Jan1) + 4 weeks $300 retro back to Dec1.
Of course things can change.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Fair point, I left out this quote from the _Washington Post_ story.
> 
> "_The group is expected to propose funding federal supplemental unemployment benefits at $300 per week for tens of millions of unemployed Americans. Under the current compromise, those benefits would not be retroactive to cover months in the fall when no federal unemployment supplement was being paid_."
> 
> ...


I think the point was no retro all the way back to fall.
Yes, it's all speculation at this point as negotiations continue.
Dec 1 seems to be the likely retro date, as it stands now.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Im a 3rd gen Arizonian an have personally lived seeing Californians invade our state. CA's way of governance is all about nanny crybaby take care of me Im a poor minority BS crap. We are not blue YET but will probably turn eventually due too the CA virus. AZ turning blue is a HOAX.


As far as Arizona goes, You let the president down, and voted blue I am not so happy with that. I know there was theft, but your politicians are bought and wont help with the investigation


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> We might be at the height of the pandemic but financially we haven't seen nothing yet. wait till January.


It may start in January ...

It will peak in January of 22. Foreclosures, repossessions, hunger, homelessness ...


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Fair point, I left out this quote from the _Washington Post_ story.
> 
> "_The group is expected to propose funding federal supplemental unemployment benefits at $300 per week for tens of millions of unemployed Americans. Under the current compromise, those benefits would not be retroactive to cover months in the fall when no federal unemployment supplement was being paid_."
> 
> ...


If this isn't going to be retroactive I will be pissed. People are getting evicted. Give them that retroactive money!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ldriva said:


> If this isn't going to be retroactive I will be pissed. People are getting evicted. Give them that retroactive money!


And a damn stimulus! It's Christmas for god sakes. That's the least they could do after the yahoos turned DC into a complete circus !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> But I thought they were working on something.


congress is. For about 12 million folks UI and such ends 12/31. As of this moment.

Nothing has been agreed to. Nothing is coming to a vote. No change.

And not looking good. Time for Plan B.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Our state and government has failed us...we need retro back to September 1st and 600 dollar boost until May..even then that may not be enough for people to sustain based on the astronomical cost of living in Los Angeles...the job market is weak..Uber and Lyft is slow..and will be until April and May......


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

The latest is one time $600 and NO UNEMPLOYMENT


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Galveston said:


> The latest is one time $600 and NO UNEMPLOYMENT


There's still a pua extension....just orange face diaper wearing fool jumped in when everything was almost a done deal. He's the one that said to take the $300 weekly off UC and PUA and give all amercians $600......this is excatly what happened last time during two different attempts to get a bill done.

I think this is bitter diaper wearing slap back before leaving next month. He knows the democrats are going to deal without unemployment booster.❌ Right back to where we were the last two attempts. Down to the wire of holiday breaks, far apart again on negotiations.

I'm telling you, this is the worst president I ever witnessed.

And I'll say it again.....they said the $600 will help 7 million from poverty....look how many people are completely jobless loving on $200 a week......crazy


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Communist Californian Infiltraitors
> 
> 
> Because of Liberal States !


That is the most lunatic thing you have ever posted.

Now I know

Goodbye.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Galveston said:


> The latest is one time $600 and NO UNEMPLOYMENT


Come on guy quit Spreading more misinformation around. It's a $600 stimulus stay up the 908 billion dollar proposal 2 916 billion or something like that. There will still be unemployment out there for all of the Sheep. Thank God because it's winter here and I love me some wool sweaters&#128017;


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Come on guy quit Spreading more misinformation around. It's a $600 stimulus stay up the 908 billion dollar proposal 2 916 billion or something like that. There will still be unemployment out there for all of the Sheep. Thank God because it's winter here and I love me some wool sweaters&#128017;


Yeah it's the $300 kicker Trump wants to take

There is no way it's passing without the kicker in there.....we were already here before two other times...Pelosi won't take it.

Here comes another week of "they are far apart"


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Im a 3rd gen Arizonian an have personally lived seeing Californians invade our state. CA's way of governance is all about nanny crybaby take care of me Im a poor minority BS crap. We are not blue YET but will probably turn eventually due too the CA virus. AZ turning blue is a HOAX.


I don't care if you are a 100th generation Arizonian, Coloradoan, New Yorker, etc, etc, etc. Using your logic not a single non-Proto American has a right to be in the land area now known as the United States.

We are Americans first, I, and any other citizen, has the right to move to and live in any part of the USA we want. The fact that you don't like someone else's politics is completely irrelevant.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> The state money in ca is running out at the end of the month. Do we get that money renewed too?


The grim reaper coming for you USA, yesterday approx. 300k new cases and 3k new deaths, your government does nothing for you can't even get to first base on a stimulus package to save millions facing eviction and starvation, such a pathetic country with pathetic leadership.

They would send you and your children to fight their wars in a heartbeat and now this...................................

Can you imagine if we were at war and 3k died yesterday and over 2.5k died almost everyday for the last 10 days.

Polosi and McConnell are a disgrace to humanity..............................................................................................


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> The grim reaper coming for you USA, yesterday approx. 300k new cases and 3k new deaths, your government does nothing for you can't even get to first base on a stimulus package to save millions facing eviction and starvation, such a pathetic country with pathetic leadership.
> 
> They would send you and your children to fight their wars in a heartbeat and now this...................................
> 
> ...


OMG.....so true......it's actually embarrassing to see what happened to the humanity from the government towards the people. Blaming badly ran blue states from getting help from deranged orange face during a global epidemic from our own President is crazy.

He's litterly divided the people, the house the senate.....I've never seen such a bad display.

Sad part is...I've never been political my whole life until this guy littelry ruined the entire nation and government in only one term.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> OMG.....so true......it's actually embarrassing to see what happened to the humanity from the government towards the people. Blaming badly ran blue states from getting help from deranged orange face during a global epidemic from our own President is crazy.
> 
> He's litterly divided the people, the house the senate.....I've never seen such a bad display.
> 
> Sad part is...I've never been political my whole life until this guy littelry ruined the entire nation and government in only one term.


Honestly this isn't Trumps fault and I wanted Biden for president hoping for a more compassionate government........... This country is always divided this is nothing new, under Obama and before the same..............


----------



## Saluki11 (Nov 11, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I don't know if there is another extension after the end of the year as of right now, we may be screwed if they don't pass another stimulus package. With all the lockdowns they need to extend it without federal involvement. They want people to stay home then pay them, if not they have to work. I would plan on it running out at the end of the year, I think they'll figure something out but don't hold your breath


You can thank Pelosi. That old battle axe held out fore purely political reasons. Once evident Trump is on his way out she settles for far less.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> The grim reaper coming for you USA, yesterday approx. 300k new cases and 3k new deaths, your government does nothing for you can't even get to first base on a stimulus package to save millions facing eviction and starvation, such a pathetic country with pathetic leadership.
> 
> They would send you and your children to fight their wars in a heartbeat and now this...................................
> 
> ...


Trump destroyed America just like I said he would


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Trump destroyed America just like I said he would


Yes sir well said...2021 just may be as bad as 2020... EDD going to lose a estimated 2 billion behind fraud...and the unemployment backlog is getting worse hundreds of thousands of people never received one penny yet in benefits..God help us all!!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Doh!!!!!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Doh!!!!!!


They are all over and working every angle. While the Dumpster was destroying America, and kissing up to his Communist Homeboys Xi Kim and Vlad, they were using their time with him to redouble efforts to coopt Murica.

Donald Trump, Making Communist Authoritarian leaders Great again .


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> They are all over and working every angle. While the Dumpster was destroying America, and kissing up to his Communist Homeboys Xi Kim and Vlad, they were using their time with him to redouble efforts to coopt Murica.
> 
> Donald Trump, Making Communist Authoritarian leaders Great again .


You lost me there.. these are democratic California Mayors that were fornicating with a Chinese spy named Christine Fang. Also taking her fundraising money &#128176; What does this have to do with Trump?


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

It's called trump derangement syndrome or orange man bad cult. Everything is his fault according to the braindead libs.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> As far as Arizona goes, You let the president down, and voted blue I am not so happy with that. I know there was theft, but your politicians are bought and wont help with the investigation


 Ducey (the Governor) is a joke!! He's going by his rules. If it weren't for Uber giving him $ Uber wouldn't be in AZ. Jan Brewer (former Governor) said no to Uber. No wonder Ducey lives in Paradise Valley, the richest area. Homes are worth millions.
WE'RE OPEN ARIZONA!! No state mask mandate, but we had high numbers of cases, and today 102 deaths. Playing Politics isn't the answer.
As far as letting down Trump, he deserves everything he gets. Granted he did some good, but his tweets were overbearing. He is fighting a losing battle over who won!! Trump is trying hard to pardon himself because he knows what lies ahead!! He got a lot of people to donate for his lawsuits in the election. I am not one of them, I voted for Biden


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> You lost me there.. these are democratic California Mayors that were fornicating with a Chinese spy named Christine Fang. Also taking her fundraising money &#128176; What does this have to do with Trump?


Reading, It's fundamental. My very first sentence pointed out that Spy incursions are up everywhere all around America. You will start to see much more of this. It isn't a political thing really as they target Oppertunity. If you drive RS in a large city there is a very good chance that you have fornicated with one.

Trump emboldened the surge with his policies. Having a friendly ear in the White House our enemies have redoubled efforts.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bottom line if you voted Biden because you hate Trump

There is a definite lack of intelligence there



IRME4EVER said:


> Granted he did some good, but his tweets were overbearing.


Some good??? LOL and his tweets hurt feelings, SO you vote Biden.

I dont like his tweets so I prefer socialism over capitalism, and freedoms, and to control my life instead of being in control

It's alright if you like Pelosi, Kamala, Schumer and the rest of the extremists. Believe me in a year or so you all will realize the
blunder you just committed. And voting for Trump in 2024


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> They are all over and working every angle. While the Dumpster was destroying America, and kissing up to his Communist Homeboys Xi Kim and Vlad, they were using their time with him to redouble efforts to coopt Murica.
> 
> Donald Trump, Making Communist Authoritarian leaders Great again .


Funny watching you accuse others of the same thing you partake in. Lmao


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Bottom line if you voted Biden because you hate Trump
> 
> There is a definite lack of intelligence there


Really? How about if you vote for the least smelly candidate? You know, the one you hold your nose the least for? How's that?


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Bottom line if you voted Biden because you hate Trump
> 
> There is a definite lack of intelligence there
> 
> ...


I dont mind voting for libertarian or that green party candidate.. anyone except for Trump



808-702drgn said:


> It's called trump derangement syndrome or orange man bad cult. Everything is his fault according to the braindead libs.


Yep he wrecked the economy, trying to take democracy even though Biden won and caused alot of death due to covid.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> I dont mind voting for libertarian or that green party candidate.. anyone except for Trump


That's basically my point, there were other options, or don't vote at all.....Don't vote for extremists, or commies And now Biden, Joe and Hunter are under investigation. So now what?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> Funny watching you accuse others of the same thing you partake in. Lmao


_????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????_


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> The state money in ca is running out at the end of the month. Do we get that money renewed too?


Get a real job.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I dont mind voting for libertarian or that green party candidate.. anyone except for Trump
> 
> 
> Yep he wrecked the economy, trying to take democracy even though Biden won and caused alot of death due to covid.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> And a damn stimulus! It's Christmas for god sakes. That's the least they could do after the yahoos turned DC into a complete circus !


I've been Republican for the past 4 years but what the GOP has been doing this holiday season in inexcusable. I don't believe Trump won and the election was "stolen", he lost fair and square because of REPUBLICAN handling of the virus. Its asinine to have so many cases and new infections of COVID and be cheap and just try to push people to work through it. Especially during the holiday season. This stimulus should've been decided in October or earlier and they keep dropping the price on it. I've even heard of packages where they drop the stimulus checks and UI/PUA completely. Its absurd. If the gov't just votes for a stimulus for themselves it'll be time to storm Washington DC.

Its to the point where I'm glad the PRIMARY President lost, I'll be glad he's out in January and I'm in GA and I'll be voting blue Jan 5th. I hope McConnell dies homeless in a ditch somewhere in a couple years.



Galveston said:


> The latest is one time $600 and NO UNEMPLOYMENT


The Dems will not accept this. If they do they really have no spine at all. The main priority of the stimulus should be looking out for average Americans. Second are small business owners. Then everyone/everything else including government.

If the GOP won't budge on their BS then the stimulus should be dealt with after Jan 5th when GA will likely go blue, the Senate will be 50/50 and Harris will be the tie-breaker and McConnell can F off. Maybe just push for an extension on the eviction moratorium until then.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> I've been Republican for the past 4 years but what the GOP has been doing this holiday season in inexcusable. I don't believe Trump won and the election was "stolen", he lost fair and square because of REPUBLICAN handling of the virus. Its asinine to have so many cases and new infections of COVID and be cheap and just try to push people to work through it. Especially during the holiday season. This stimulus should've been decided in October or earlier and they keep dropping the price on it. I've even heard of packages where they drop the stimulus checks and UI/PUA completely. Its absurd. If the gov't just votes for a stimulus for themselves it'll be time to storm Washington DC.
> 
> Its to the point where I'm glad the PRIMARY President lost, I'll be glad he's out in January and I'm in GA and I'll be voting blue Jan 5th. I hope McConnell dies homeless in a ditch somewhere in a couple years.
> 
> ...


No stimulus package is almost a guarantee 0 GDP growth for 2021 and 2022.. 1 in 6 families have waited in the food bank line this year. to date, 110K businesses have closed down permanently due to covid and aint coming back.

Mitch is playing games.. 500 Billion package aint going to do much..


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> _????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????_


I know thinking is hard. I was calling you out for being a hypocrite. Having to explain something this easy to grasp to someone clearly my senior is embarrassing.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> I know thinking is hard. I was calling you out for being a hypocrite. Having to explain something this easy to grasp to someone clearly my senior is embarrassing.












You lit your straw man on fire







And then danced around it. That is all.

You accused me of what? Surfing in the morning? Bow hunting in the afternoon? Having multiple sex partners? Making money?

What?

You didn't say anything.

Silly boy.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Your God brought this plague onto us...


[HEADING=2]Allahu Akbar[/HEADING]


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

newest update 

It looks like my brother Joe will include a $600 stimulus check to the stimulus bill..


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

bethswannns said:


> No stimulus package is almost a guarantee 0 GDP growth for 2021 and 2022.. 1 in 6 families have waited in the food bank line this year. to date, 110K businesses have closed down permanently due to covid and aint coming back.
> 
> Mitch is playing games.. 500 Billion package aint going to do much..


Pelosi had a offer for 1.9 Trillion dollars and she said no!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's all a show. They have absolutely no intention of coming to an agreement. They all can rot in hell as far as I'm concerned. Them deciding to not go on break until they come to an agreement, is doing nothing but putting more money in their pockets while us minions continue to lose our lives, our homes and starve. It's really not that difficult, open us back up or start printing the Benjamins. Anyone who completely shuts down an entire economy and is able to sit there and watch their people die, go homeless and starve deserve nothing other than being burned alive. The saddest part is they're sitting there arguing about money when in fact most of us would be happy if they would just open the economy back up, allowing us all to go back to work.


----------



## Emilee (Aug 16, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It's all a show. They have absolutely no intention of coming to an agreement.


Patience. The deal is happening today.

Extra $300/week, retroactive to December 1.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

It is gettin close. The cheese collecting squad has prevailed once again

When Biden steps in, he will sign more cheese and caviars bills


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

. . . patience 😅. . . 6 months later. It should NEVER have taken them this long PERIOD.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> . . . patience &#128517;. . . 6 months later. It should NEVER have taken them this long PERIOD.


Damn Pubes refusing to do anything.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> It's all a show. They have absolutely no intention of coming to an agreement. They all can rot in hell as far as I'm concerned. Them deciding to not go on break until they come to an agreement, is doing nothing but putting more money in their pockets while us minions continue to lose our lives, our homes and starve. It's really not that difficult, open us back up or start printing the Benjamins. Anyone who completely shuts down an entire economy and is able to sit there and watch their people die, go homeless and starve deserve nothing other than being burned alive. The saddest part is they're sitting there arguing about money when in fact most of us would be happy if they would just open the economy back up, allowing us all to go back to work.


No they need to give people money so they can stay home a few weeks. It worked during the spring time and prevented the death we are seeing now. They can find money for wars and corporate bailouts. They can give us OUR money back.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mole said:


> Pelosi had a offer for 1.9 Trillion dollars and she said no!


Yep....pretty damn sad dude.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ldriva said:


> No they need to give people money so they can stay home a few weeks. It worked during the spring time and prevented the death we are seeing now. They can find money for wars and corporate bailouts. They can give us OUR money back.


No that's not what worked during the Spring. During the Spring the virus wasn't as abundant here in the states. Plus deaths happen Weeks Later. We're under pretty much the same restrictions as we were back then here in Colorado. Unfortunately this is going to continue until most people have the antibody whether that's via vaccine or via virus.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> During the Spring the virus wasn't as abundant here in the states.


new york tri state area would disagree with you, just saying.


----------



## bernynhel (Nov 5, 2017)

In the latest proposal, they already cut down from 16 weeks to 10 weeks additional unemployment. Unbelievable


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bernynhel said:


> In the latest proposal, they already cut down from 16 weeks to 10 weeks additional unemployment. Unbelievable


did you see that online? Been looking to see if they have that silly $100 minimum per week or your don't qualify requirement.....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> new york tri state area would disagree with you, just saying.


Really? Although New York may have been getting hit hard, as a nation, our numbers were much lower back then. Hell Colorado alone bypassed the highest numbers we saw in the spring.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Is There Such a Thing as a Humane Eviction? (yahoo.com)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Really? Although New York may have been getting hit hard, as a nation, our numbers were much lower back then.


Really. NY and surrounds were ground zero due to Europe plane trips ending there. Or did you forget? and then a few months later the rest of the country felt it. And now, all states, all areas; unless one lives in a denier bubble.

Gosh, there was a time back in spring Calif had very few cases and no big worries and hospitals were empty.

Yeah, over blown. Glad my wife got her 1 of 2 shots; less risk to me she brings it hope from....wait for it.....a hospital.



Westerner said:


> Is There Such a Thing as a Humane Eviction? (yahoo.com)


flip side of this is the landlords. Should they get help paying their bills? Hum.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Really. NY and surrounds were ground zero due to Europe plane trips ending there. Or did you forget? and then a few months later the rest of the country felt it. And now, all states, all areas; unless one lives in a denier bubble.
> 
> Gosh, there was a time back in spring Calif had very few cases and no big worries and hospitals were empty.
> 
> ...


Don't know what the solution is. I do know the millions more homeless people isn't a good thing


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Really. NY and surrounds were ground zero due to Europe plane trips ending there. Or did you forget? and then a few months later the rest of the country felt it. And now, all states, all areas; unless one lives in a denier bubble.
> 
> Gosh, there was a time back in spring Calif had very few cases and no big worries and hospitals were empty.
> 
> ...


Dude again you're talking out your ass. Show me numbers that prove as a nation our numbers were higher in the spring than they are now. I'll be waiting


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It's all a show. They have absolutely no intention of coming to an agreement. They all can rot in hell as far as I'm concerned. Them deciding to not go on break until they come to an agreement, is doing nothing but putting more money in their pockets while us minions continue to lose our lives, our homes and starve. It's really not that difficult, open us back up or start printing the Benjamins. Anyone who completely shuts down an entire economy and is able to sit there and watch their people die, go homeless and starve deserve nothing other than being burned alive. The saddest part is they're sitting there arguing about money when in fact most of us would be happy if they would just open the economy back up, allowing us all to go back to work.


 You are so true and right to the point! Politicians constantly play games with millions of lives. They could care less about people who are struggling, unemployed at no fault of their own. No food to feed their families granted there is help out there, but they can't provide for help everyone. 
Damn politicians are filthy rich and could give a rats ass care about the others. 
The Covid-19 vaccination was given to Mitch and Nancy yesterday, among a few other top people in the senate. There are also people paying who are extremely rich, to cut in line. BS FRONT LINE WORKERS FIRST, DOCTORS AND NURSES ACTUALLY GIVING DIRECT CARE TO THE PATIENTS. EMS AS WELL!!! I will refuse my SHOT for a front line worker who needs it more.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Dude again you're talking out your ass.


Mam: you should stay in your deniers bubble. Plus, stay home. And never get the vaccine until you are last in the queue. Don't consume any media but Fox Clown News, NewsMax, OANN or Breitbart. You will be as good as rain. Just stay away from everybody.

OK, good job. Trump will soon have job openings for staff; he gotta staff up his wannabe WH in Florida with folks who will cater to his mental state. You know, because he won, but a lot. Right?

Watch out for sharp objects, just saying.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> You are so true and right to the point! Politicians constantly play games with millions of lives. They could care less about people who are struggling, unemployed at no fault of their own. No food to feed their families granted there is help out there, but they can't provide for help everyone.
> Damn politicians are filthy rich and could give a rats ass care about the others.
> The Covid-19 vaccination was given to Mitch and Nancy yesterday, among a few other top people in the senate. There are also people paying who are extremely rich, to cut in line. BS FRONT LINE WORKERS FIRST, DOCTORS AND NURSES ACTUALLY GIVING DIRECT CARE TO THE PATIENTS. EMS AS WELL!!! I will refuse my SHOT for a front line worker who needs it more.


I just seen....Nancy and Mitch pulling in almost $6000 a week of just salary and not even including the perks and hookups from people and companies.

These people have no clue what a family feels like suffering and behind in bills.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Mam: you should stay in your deniers bubble. Plus, stay home. And never get the vaccine until you are last in the queue. Don't consume any media but Fox Clown News, NewsMax, OANN or Breitbart. You will be as good as rain. Just stay away from everybody.
> 
> OK, good job. Trump will soon have job openings for staff; he gotta staff up his wannabe WH in Florida with folks who will cater to his mental state. You know, because he won, but a lot. Right?
> 
> Watch out for sharp objects, just saying.


Blah blah blah . . . . numbers!


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Congress have stuck a late night deal. They are going to vote by tomorrow. Hope they have 60 votes to pass it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

dacheeese said:


> Congress have stuck a late night deal. They are going to vote by tomorrow. Hope they have 60 votes to pass it.


Wonder if they got the Dec 1st retro in the deal....haven't heard anything and was one on the early sticking points


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Emilee said:


> Patience. The deal is happening today.
> 
> Extra $300/week, retroactive to December 1.


It is not retroactive.



jgiun1 said:


> Wonder if they got the Dec 1st retro in the deal....haven't heard anything and was one on the early sticking points


It starts Dec 27th.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mole said:


> It is not retroactive.


Yep...no retro


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep...no retro


And for IC's it's only for 11 weeks for both extended unemployment and fed cheese.and it's better then nothing this should end close to the day I get the vaccine.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mole said:


> It is not retroactive.
> 
> 
> It starts Dec 27th.


Yep....so the only retro might be the states getting people back into the systems that are exhausted. They said it could take 2-3 weeks to get everything updated in some of the states dinosaur computer's (guaranteed that's Pennsylvania)


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So now that the 300 is almost approved do they restart the regular unemployment?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

they still gotta vote on the bill.. need 60 votes to get it passed. 

The cheese squad will prevail!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> So now that the 300 is almost approved do they restart the regular unemployment?


not almost, is now a deal and only President needs to sign it. But it won't change regular UI; those still kaput end of Dec. The $300 is what the Fed's will pay and that will begin 12/27 (or so). If your regular UI pymts went to zero, they will stay zero plus the $300.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So it'll be 2 weeks before we see the money . . .


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Also it will only be for 11 weeks. Previously it was 16 weeks but after back and forth negotiation they reduce it to 11 wks.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> So it'll be 2 weeks before we see the money . . .


Yeah....I heard it could take 2-3 weeks depending on state to update from the exhausted status. I just still wonder if the states are going add extra weeks also


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Yeah....I heard it could take 2-3 weeks depending on state to update from the exhausted status. I just still wonder if the states are going add extra weeks also


Technology-wise the systems should be up to date. They had update everything in order to implement the program to begin with. They might have to alter the parameters internally but the systems themselves should be already be updated. I'm thinking if it starts the week of the 27th, we won't get paid out until the following week for the first time which unfortunately is two days after rent is due


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Technology-wise the systems should be up to date. They had update everything in order to implement the program to begin with. They might have to alter the parameters internally but the systems themselves should be already be updated. I'm thinking if it starts the week of the 27th, we won't get paid out until the following week for the first time which unfortunately is two days after rent is due


I'm just really Intrested to find out if the state's are going to fund the 11 weeks also or just the kicker money....I can't find anything on the subject anywhere online.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> not almost, is now a deal and only President needs to sign it. But it won't change regular UI; those still kaput end of Dec. The $300 is what the Fed's will pay and that will begin 12/27 (or so). If your regular UI pymts went to zero, they will stay zero plus the $300.


I'm confused. So you're saying we can get the 300 without getting any UI? Now, my UI ends on the 31st but it still says my claim balance is $1,200. What does that mean?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm confused. So you're saying we can get the 300 without getting any UI? Now, my UI ends on the 31st but it still says my claim balance is $1,200. What does that mean?


Your UI should be extended once this bill goes into effect.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Th


SHalester said:


> not almost, is now a deal and only President needs to sign it. But it won't change regular UI; those still kaput end of Dec. The $300 is what the Fed's will pay and that will begin 12/27 (or so). If your regular UI pymts went to zero, they will stay zero plus the $300.


The bill adds up to 16 weeks of regular unemployment for 2021 and 12 weeks for IC.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> but it still says my claim balance is $1,200. What does that mean?


means you have $1200 left to be paid to you. the $300 should start by end of Dec, they say.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> means you have $1200 left to be paid to you. the $300 should start by end of Dec, they say.


But how could they have 1200 left when dec 31st is the last day? If it gets extended do we also get regular unemployment or just the 300 bonus?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

worr


DRider85 said:


> But how could they have 1200 left when dec 31st is the last day


worry more about the balance as that is what they go by. Mine just went to ZERO for my final week. Once it's zero, it is zero. The Fed donation to the states is the 300 per week.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> worr
> 
> worry more about the balance as that is what they go by. Mine just went to ZERO for my final week. Once it's zero, it is zero. The Fed donation to the states is the 300 per week.


so it's 300 only and the other money doesn't restart?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> so it's 300 only and the other money doesn't restart?


correct since the $300 is being eventually paid by the Federal gov. The 'other' amount comes from the state coffers.


----------



## 17k driver (Mar 16, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> The state money in ca is running out at the end of the month. Do we get that money renewed too


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Your UI should be extended once this bill goes into effect.


@SHalester says that once UI runs out we only get the 300


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> @SHalester says that once UI runs out we only get the 300


You can't get the FPUC "bonus" $300 without getting PUA or UI.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> @SHalester says that once UI runs out we only get the 300


Obviously I don't know exactly how California works. So this info is based off Colorado but hopefully it gives you a little more clarity?

Obviously we're don't have the exact process of how things are going to work yet. We're going to have to read the federal guidelines once Munich decides how it's going to be implemented but if it's implemented in the same manner as the cares Act, your state UI will run out at the end of the month and whatever money is left in there, is left in there. They don't pay out the balance. I don't know how many weeks your unemployment typically goes for but here it's either 26 weeks or until the money is exhausted. whichever happens first. At that point when the state UI runs out, you would get put on the PEUC program. A federally funded program from the cares act. This new bill will basically extend that. I don't know if it will still be called the same thing but for discussion purposes now we're going to use the same terms. Originally you were given 26 weeks of State UI and then 13 weeks PEUC. From my understanding, the payments remained the same between the two programs. I don't know how Californis did it but here once the state UI ran out you had to reapply as a returning claimant to get the PEUC. So come Dec 31, after your state UI runs out you would apply for whatever they're calling the PEUC program now and your payments should remain the same and then you would get the $300 a week boost.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> You can't get the FPUC "bonus" $300 without getting PUA or UI.


 You sure?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> You can't get the FPUC "bonus" $300 without getting PUA or UI.


well, that stmt needs some help re UI. Many UI's are going to zero in the next 2 weeks. Mine just went to zero yesterday. I'll still be inline for the $300, even tho UI went to zero; kinda the whole point of 'extending'.

you will


DRider85 said:


> You sure?


 you will get the balance shown on your portal, no worries. Plus, you will get the $300 per week. No worries.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, that stmt needs some help re UI. Many UI's are going to zero in the next 2 weeks. Mine just went to zero yesterday. I'll still be inline for the $300, even tho UI went to zero; kinda the whole point of 'extending'.
> 
> you will
> 
> you will get the balance shown on your portal, no worries. Plus, you will get the $300 per week. No worries.


What are you saying? They made it so if you exhaust normal UI you'll still get FPUC? That's good to know. That's new info, as that's not how its been for months. I was under the impression with this now that they extended the max weeks of UI, though I haven't paid much attention to that with this new stimulus as I can't collect UI myself.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You sure?


The $600 boost had a minimum requirement. You had to earn at least $1 on UI or PUA that week to get the $600 boost 


SHalester said:


> well, that stmt needs some help re UI. Many UI's are going to zero in the next 2 weeks. Mine just went to zero yesterday. I'll still be inline for the $300, even tho UI went to zero; kinda the whole point of 'extending'.
> 
> you will
> 
> you will get the balance shown on your portal, no worries. Plus, you will get the $300 per week. No worries.


For the folks on UI, once they exhaust then they applied for the PEUC program. That program runs out the same time as the PUA program on the 26th . Since this is a federal Bill and they previously supplied the funds for the federal programs, my guess is they're going to dump money into the PEUC and PUA accounts and things will continue on as normal. You'll probably have to apply for PEUC though. Here you had to wait until your account actually said exhausted and then you went in as a returning claimant to file for it but you did have to file for it. it was not automatic. The question is with your employment status changing are they going to kick you over to Pua instead.



nj9000 said:


> What are you saying? They made it so if you exhaust normal UI you'll still get FPUC? That's good to know. That's new info, as that's not how its been for months. I was under the impression with this now that they extended the max weeks of UI, though I haven't paid much attention to that with this new stimulus as I can't collect UI myself.


Most likely the extended weeks under the federal programs which would be PUA and PEUC. Since the state UI and the federal programs are completely separate, I don't see them funding any state unemployment program. They haven't yet. Once regular UI folks exhausted UI, they we're then moved over to the PEUC program


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

[HEADING=2]*he Expiration of CARES Act Funding of Unemployment Insurance Benefits*[/HEADING]
The PEUC and PUA benefit programs were slated to end on (or in many states, shortly before) December 31, which mean that these payments would soon expire without any gradual diminution or replacement benefit.

In addition, the $600 weekly supplement benefit payment under FPUC expired at the end of July. Although the President signed into law a lesser benefit called Lost Wage Assistance earlier this year, such benefits were only available for a limited time and there has otherwise been no replacement for the weekly supplemental payments.

[HEADING=2]*CARES Act Unemployment Programs under the New Bill*[/HEADING]

*FPUC: *The bill revives FPUC, but reduces the supplemental weekly benefit by half. As a result, individuals who are unemployed and receiving any unemployment benefits will now be entitled to an additional $300 in benefits for each week of unemployment between December 26, 2020 and March 14, 2021.
*PEUC:* The bill extends PEUC by providing for up to 24 weeks of additional unemployment benefits to eligible individuals who have exhausted the unemployment benefits available under state law. Before the CARES Act, many states capped their benefits at 26 weeks. The CARES Act provided an additional 13 weeks of PEUC benefits. With the newest extension to 24 weeks, eligible recipients in many states can now can now receive up to 50 weeks benefits between state programs and PEUC. These extended benefits are also available through March 14, 2021. After March 14, 2021, new PEUC claimants will not be eligible for the extra weeks of benefits, but individuals who had been receiving PEUC benefits as of March 14, 2021 will be eligible to continue to receive benefit payments through April 4, 2021.
*PUA: *As with PEUC, the bill extends PUA benefits until March 14, 2021. After March 14, 2021, new claimants will no longer be permitted to apply for PUA benefits, but eligible individuals who were receiving PUA benefits as of that date will continue to receive benefits until April 5, 2021. Also like PEUC, the duration of PUA benefits for eligible individuals has been extended from 39 weeks (under the CARES Act) to a total of up to 50 weeks.
The bill also extends other CARES Act unemployment provisions to March 14, 2021, including benefits made available to non-profit organizations, incentives for states to waive any one-week waiting periods, and encouraging the use of state STC programs.


----------



## sithlord (Apr 14, 2020)

80sDude said:


> [HEADING=2]*he Expiration of CARES Act Funding of Unemployment Insurance Benefits*[/HEADING]
> The PEUC and PUA benefit programs were slated to end on (or in many states, shortly before) December 31, which mean that these payments would soon expire without any gradual diminution or replacement benefit.
> 
> In addition, the $600 weekly supplement benefit payment under FPUC expired at the end of July. Although the President signed into law a lesser benefit called Lost Wage Assistance earlier this year, such benefits were only available for a limited time and there has otherwise been no replacement for the weekly supplemental payments.
> ...


lets hope the president sings the bill


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> What are you saying? They made it so if you exhaust normal UI you'll still get FPUC


yes, as I understand it. But who knows until a few weeks from today


Daisey77 said:


> You'll probably have to apply for PEUC though


ah, nope, not in Calif. Bit of an update 12/21 was my last pymt of UI; I was already in the 'extended' status. Statement balance went to zero. This morning I receive a txt about a FED-ED up to 20 weeks 2nd ext. Oh nice, didn't know there was a '2nd' extension. Sure enough my statement balance went from zero to an amount that equals 20 weeks of payments. Yippee?now no worries on the 'other' Fed ext that hasn't been signed yet. I was worried if I went to zero I'd be dropped. So now inline for the maybe $600, maybe more.

I'd like to see congress just override his veto; that will sting a lot. But, I won't turn down a higher amount either.

YOU HAVE RECEIVED ALL THE BENEFITS PAYABLE ON YOUR EXTENSION. YOU MAY QUALIFY FOR A FED-ED EXTENSION. IF YOU QUALIFY, IT WILL BE AUTOMATICALLY FILED FOR YOU. NO ACTION IS NEEDED ON YOUR PART. YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED BY MAIL OF YOUR ELIGIBILITY.
YOUR CLAIM BALANCE AFTER THIS PAYMENT IS $0.00


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> yes, as I understand it. But who knows until a few weeks from today
> 
> ah, nope, not in Calif. Bit of an update 12/21 was my last pymt of UI; I was already in the 'extended' status. Statement balance went to zero. This morning I receive a txt about a FED-ED up to 20 weeks 2nd ext. Oh nice, didn't know there was a '2nd' extension. Sure enough my statement balance went from zero to an amount that equals 20 weeks of payments. Yippee?now no worries on the 'other' Fed ext that hasn't been signed yet. I was worried if I went to zero I'd be dropped. So now inline for the maybe $600, maybe more.
> 
> ...


Your extended status you were in was in fact PEUC. That's for weeks 27-39. This 3rd extension, you referred to, is dependent on the unemployment rate. That started to pay out here only to come to an abrupt end because unemployment fell below 5% they claim. I think it is state-dependent though. So while you may technically have 13 weeks on this, it can also come to a stop with very little notice if the unemployment rate drops below a certain number. Our state is in the process of appealing it because of course the unemployment rate miraculously went up again the week after they canceled this program and according to the federal guidelines once the extension gets halted it's not possible to re-evaluate and reopen the extension for a minimum of 13 weeks. This third extension covers week 40 through 52


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> This 3rd extension, you referred to,


I'm on the 2nd auto extension, not the 3rd. Here in calif it is called Fed-ED. Only reason I even cared was the possibility of the $300 or whatever amount. Wasn't sure if my stmt balance was zero I'd have to apply again (I wouldn't).

When I get at least the first vaccine I'm back out there and that will reduce what I'm getting anyway. Think I'm in the 1C group; wife already got the shot, so protected from that direction or at least more so then before.

The possibility of the unemployment rate dropping in Calif anytime soon is like zero.......


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

To me the 3rd extension is 300 and another 300 kicker for 11 extra weeks


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I'm on the 2nd auto extension, not the 3rd. Here in calif it is called Fed-ED. Only reason I even cared was the possibility of the $300 or whatever amount. Wasn't sure if my stmt balance was zero I'd have to apply again (I wouldn't).
> 
> When I get at least the first vaccine I'm back out there and that will reduce what I'm getting anyway. Think I'm in the 1C group; wife already got the shot, so protected from that direction or at least more so then before.
> 
> The possibility of the unemployment rate dropping in Calif anytime soon is like zero.......


Sorry I meant second extension. 3rd round. First-round being 26 weeks UI. First extension 13 weeks of PEUC and second extension being 13 weeks of what your state refers to as Fed ED


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

It is done.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/economy...ent-funding-bill-averting-government-shutdown


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I read an article from a local news station that says Pelosi is supposed to be submitting a stand-alone bill on Monday requesting to increase the check sizes

https://kdvr.com/news/if-congress-a...will-it-take-to-show-up-in-your-bank-account/


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I read an article from a local news station that says Pelosi is supposed to be submitting a stand-alone bill on Monday requesting to increase the check sizes
> 
> https://kdvr.com/news/if-congress-a...will-it-take-to-show-up-in-your-bank-account/


The senate already rejected it once so the new bill will be dead on arrival. If the January senate election goes the way of the Democrats then more will happen if the Republicans keep hold then this will be the last stimulus we will get till the next election or unless the market and housing crashes.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mole said:


> It is done.
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/economy...ent-funding-bill-averting-government-shutdown


Great. I'm trying to find when we are getting the checks. Do you know when?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Great. I'm trying to find when we are getting the checks. Do you know when?


https://images.app.goo.gl/yeVN8xkUCqra8Wn29


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Great. I'm trying to find when we are getting the checks. Do you know when?


If you have direct deposits from the IRS the $600 one time payment could possibly be there on Thursday to Monday. If not 2 to 4 weeks. The extra unemployment should start by Jan 9th providing the states can program the computers by then. The stimulus is from the date the president signed it so we all may lose the last week of December payment.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Do we get that money renewed too?


btw, since you are in calif when ever you make to another extension you should receive a snail mail notice each time. Of course, they come after the fact since the EDD dept is quite slammed. 
For you, logon to the portal every day. You will see when the $600 or whatever amount is added to your payment, but it won't be added to the payment balance field.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Aaaaand the stimulus might be 2000 now!!



Mole said:


> If you have direct deposits from the IRS the $600 one time payment could possibly be there on Thursday to Monday. If not 2 to 4 weeks. The extra unemployment should start by Jan 9th providing the states can program the computers by then. The stimulus is from the date the president signed it so we all may lose the last week of December payment.


I think the unemployment is dated back to the 27th too but not retroactive beyond that



SHalester said:


> btw, since you are in calif when ever you make to another extension you should receive a snail mail notice each time. Of course, they come after the fact since the EDD dept is quite slammed.
> For you, logon to the portal every day. You will see when the $600 or whatever amount is added to your payment, but it won't be added to the payment balance field.


So are you guys having to have to refile now under Pua as of January 1st since now the state will have to recognize you guys as independent contractors again?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> So are you guys having to have to refile now under Pua as of January 1st since now the state will have to recognize you guys as independent contractors again?


for regular UI, that would be a no. Calif EDD files for you. In my case, that would be twice as I'm in the 2nd ext called "Federal-State Extended Duration Benefits or FED-ED Extension.

Letter also confirms they are waiving the 'looking for work' requirement (I answer no I'm not looking anyway).

Back in March when i applied I 'tried' to apply under my 2 rideshare gigs, but EDD found my last W2 job, which ended a year prior to March; they keep 18 months in the system. So I'm under regular UI, but an embarrassingly small weekly amount. The W2 was pt at less than 20 hours a week. Only reason I filed was to see if the FED $600 was real (it was)....

So, now bring on the $300 per week since we will get ZERO from the IRS one-time payment......


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Aaaaand the stimulus might be 2000 now!!
> 
> I think the unemployment is dated back to the 27th too but not retroactive beyond that
> 
> So are you guys having to have to refile now under Pua as of January 1st since now the state will have to recognize you guys as independent contractors again?


It's 2000 now?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> It's 2000 now?


No. The Republican Senate needs to approve it. Maybe a 20% chance.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> It's 2000 now?


dude: you need news.google.com vs this site for up to date news from a zillion sources.

And to answer your question House passed the $2k. McTurtle won't bring it to the senate floor for a vote. Coward and President pool boy he is. It's one thing for the vote to go against a bill, quite another to never, ever allow votes on bills that cause you heartburn.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SHalester said:


> dude: you need news.google.com vs this site for up to date news from a zillion sources.
> 
> And to answer your question House passed the $2k. McTurtle won't bring it to the senate floor for a vote. Coward and President pool boy he is. It's one thing for the vote to go against a bill, quite another to never, ever allow votes on bills that cause you heartburn.


The problem is billions of dollars goes to people who do not need it and they spend it on junk or put it in their savings. It is not mentioned for that. It is meant to help people pay bills and buy food so I think they should improve unemployment pay outs and shore up food banks that way the money is better spent.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mole said:


> It is meant to help people pay bills and buy food so I think they should improve unemployment pay outs and shore up food banks


don't disagree, but do disagree with your statement about those folks who get the stimulus and put the money in their savings account. Nothing wrong with that. Not every single person who receives stimulus funds lost their job or had reduced income.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SHalester said:


> don't disagree, but do disagree with your statement about those folks who get the stimulus and put the money in their savings account. Nothing wrong with that. Not every single person who receives stimulus funds lost their job or had reduced income.


True but I think the money should only go to the people who are effected financially or with health problems to much free cheese to the people who do not need it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mole said:


> True but I think the money should only go to the people who are effected financially or with health problems to much free cheese to the people who do not need it.


you mean 'means testing'? Yeah, sure, the gov'ment is surely up to that task.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

There are tens of millions of individuals receiving unemployment. Difficult to know who needs it or not. The manpower to individually evaluate each and everyone of us is YUGE. Some low bracket income worker are living quite well but they still receive it.

The unemployment staff needs to personally know the person and their lifestyle to judge whether they deserve it. You really think the government is going to devote so much time on this when they can't even organize together on a stimulus bill or get 20 million vaccine administered by now.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Any of you get the 300 weekly? I had 800 left in my balance but Edd only let me certify for dec 20-26. So I guess they keep the remaining 600?

I’m curious when I get the 300 since it’s January 3rd. I googled it but it doesn’t seem clear. They say you might get it or you might get it retro actively.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Any of you get the 300 weekly? I had 800 left in my balance but Edd only let me certify for dec 20-26. So I guess they keep the remaining 600?
> 
> I'm curious when I get the 300 since it's January 3rd. I googled it but it doesn't seem clear. They say you might get it or you might get it retro actively.












How are we supposed to be getting the $300 weekly boost when the states aren't even paying out the unemployment currently. My state is updating their systems. So no one is going to be able to certify or open new claims for the next week .

The EDD is not the ones who didn't let you certify. That would be the Feds, you know the ones who actually are running the program. The state can't exactly go against Federal orders.

That $600 was never yours. that is money the federal government deposited into your account to cover 39 weeks of unemployment. You didn't pay anything into that account

The $300 will be paid weekly retroactive to December 27th on the basis you qualify for unemployment. It sounds like not everyone's going to get the continued but I may be wrong. They're keeping this one hush hush


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Any of you get the 300 weekly?


just certified now; under history shows the $300; so I guess only for the week ending 1/2 I'm getting the $300; not the week before ending in December. I guess that is right. I didn't pay attn to the begin date and it might have changed since President took his sweet time signing the bill into law.



Daisey77 said:


> The $300 will be paid weekly retroactive to December 27th on the basis you qualify for unemployment.


is that by state, because I just certified and it only shows the $300 coming for week ending 1/2, not the previous week. Not sure I ever saw a retro statement and recall President signed the bill late, which effects funding (and the final week) because it was past the deadline.

Glad the $300, at least, showed up. One point to Calif EDD.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 542827
> 
> 
> How are we supposed to be getting the $300 weekly boost when the states aren't even paying out the unemployment currently. My state is updating their systems. So no one is going to be able to certify or open new claims for the next week .
> ...


I filed for this week but the status I got was "No benefits eligible for this week." I think they are still waiting for funds from the Treasury as well as updating the system.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> my balance but Edd only let me certify for dec 20-26


I had that happen for my last payment of regular UI, before it was extended again.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> just certified now; under history shows the $300; so I guess only for the week ending 1/2 I'm getting the $300; not the week before ending in December. I guess that is right. I didn't pay attn to the begin date and it might have changed since President took his sweet time signing the bill into law.
> 
> 
> is that by state, because I just certified and it only shows the $300 coming for week ending 1/2, not the previous week. Not sure I ever saw a retro statement and recall President signed the bill late, which effects funding (and the final week) because it was past the deadline.
> ...


Do you even process what I say or do you just get trigger-happy with a smartass response?

Let's think about this. The week ending 1/2 is one in the same as the week of the . . . &#129345; 27th ! :thumbup:


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I had that happen for my last payment of regular UI, before it was extended again.


so you for the 300 and I didn't? I checked, nothing


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> so you for the 300 and I didn't? I checked, nothing


yes; did you certify today?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> yes; did you certify today?


I checked and there was nothing to certify. No 300.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> I checked and there was nothing to certify.


Was this Sunday your normal week to certify? The $300 only shows in the 'history' view. It does not show on the page with the claim balance.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Was this Sunday your normal week to certify? The $300 only shows in the 'history' view. It does not show on the page with the claim balance.m





SHalester said:


> Was this Sunday your normal week to certify? The $300 only shows in the 'history' view. It does not show on the page with the claim balance.


this Sunday was my normal week. But only gave me one week it seems. Not the 300 but the regular.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> But only gave me one week it seems.


that occurred to me 2 weeks ago. Got paid one week and for a day or so claim balance went to zero. Then the 2nd extension occurred automatically and claim balance updated for regular UI. Today, after certifying 2 weeks I got $300 for week ending 1/2.

I also got a snail mail from EDD after the fact informing me of the auto extension and that I was approved.

so I'm in the 2nd extension.....I believe called FED-ED or some strange thing.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> that occurred to me 2 weeks ago. Got paid one week and for a day or so claim balance went to zero. Then the 2nd extension occurred automatically and claim balance updated for regular UI. Today, after certifying 2 weeks I got $300 for week ending 1/2.
> 
> I also got a snail mail from EDD after the fact informing me of the auto extension and that I was approved.
> 
> so I'm in the 2nd extension.....I believe called FED-ED or some strange thing.


Yea there's still nothing different in my portal. I wonder how long I should wait.


----------

